
European Papers Find Creative Ways to Thrive  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/30/business/media/30paper.html
======
Luc
'In much of the world, American newspapers are seen as journalism’s gold
standard.' Oops, I think there's a bit of confirmation bias showing there...

------
nikblack
ironic that the story is published by the nytimes

